# Exercise during IVF treatment



## Hedgepig (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello,

Just wanted to sound out others starting IVF treatment on what they plan to do exercise wise during the down reg, stimms and post transfer?

I am fairly fit, just start running two months ago (Couch 2 5k) and I swim and walk. I am planning on gently jogging, swimming or walking during the down reg 9 days into down reg at the moment) and then just gentle walks to get fresh air during stimms up until OTD.

This is our 2nd round so I feel like I know what to expect (drug protocol the same), we got a good amount of eggs especially with my low AMH/High FSH last time but just didn't get implantation so fingers crossed this time with a healthy diet, gentle exercise and PMA we get a good result - easier said than done on all those fronts at times!   Trying the scratch and embryo glue this time as well to see if that helps.

What are others planning to do?


----------



## sarahndave21 (Oct 9, 2016)

Im not a a gym bunny by any stretch, just mainly been doing allot of bike riding this last few months - me personally I won't be exercising through the process will prob go to yoga still but with exercise sometimes affecting your cycle I figure it's better to just let my body concentrate on the growing process. I'm going to be doing short protocol at a low dose so expecting it been 2 weeks ish.. Everyone's diff suppose you can only do what feels right for you. i was wondering the same tho and decided to stop as I think my body's going to have enough going on. Think walking is a good all rounder as I'm sure it's going to help create/ encourage blood flow round the womb xx


----------



## Hedgepig (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey,

I can completely see why you wouldn't do any, it does take it's toll on the body. I will definitely be taking it easy, i am like you definitely not a gym bunny! I just find some exercise helps my mood especially as the down regulation drugs are making me slightly crazy (hormonal, tears, anger etc) which is very out of character for me.

Thankfully by the stimming time if the last round is anything to go by then I will feel a lot more normal.

It's odd though the down reg drugs has affected me differently this time so who know's it may be different again for me the whole way through.

It's a funny game this IVF lark.

Best of luck to you and your husband


----------



## gwinethblack (Oct 5, 2016)

I know that if you have been doing sport for some time before the treatment it will give you higher chances of getting pregnant. Although I know that it is not recommended to be really active when you're getting your ivf, especially for the time after the transfer. 
as for me, I am now on my meds so I consider to take a rest longer than I would do it usually.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

My clinic recommend doing what you can manage during down reg, and then sticking to walking during stims, and then walking or gentle exercise (if you want to do it and usually do it) during the 2ww: Although they said it's just to help you emotionally rather than have any affect on the outcome.

There is no right or wrong as long as you aren't pushing yourself too much xxx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Hedgepig- it's a good question and I think about it every time we go through a cycle, my clinic are the same as Cloudy's advice but I really think it's whatever you feel you are ok with and whether you will guilt trip yourself over anything if it doesn't work ( as I am inclined to do!)

I'm a PE teacher so it was impossible for me not to exercise/be very active on one level, although we went through 3 cycles like that, all of which failed, and have since done 2 cycles where I'm now off work. I tend to run 7-10k per day plus 60-90 mins of active yoga when not on drugs or on downreg but as soon as stims start I'm completely off until after 2ww.

This drives me insane but we're so far down this road I just can't have a reason to blame myself.....  so walk a LOT but you have to find your happy medium.

Very best of luck to you and I hope you all get your positives xx


----------



## Brin (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Hedgepig, I was doing yoga before starting the IVF process, and kept up my usual schedule (45 mins every day) during IVF. I was doing a lot of poses that promote blood flow to the uterus, but I did take it a bit easier (no crazy jumping, etc) than usual after the transfer. I also walk about 2-3 miles every day, which I maintained throughout the treatment. 

Good luck!


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

My clinic encouraged me to keep exercising sensibly. They said it would promote blood flow to my ovaries and uterus which would help. I'll admit it's obvious I'm not a gym bunny though lol. I gave up the Zumba because I couldn't keep up during stims (nothing like bouncing around vigorously with 26 follicles in you!) but I still kept walking 5 miles a day with the dog and spending time at the gym on rainy days.


----------



## KayC1977 (Jun 15, 2016)

I exercise 5-6 times a week but started lowering the intensity for a few weeks before starting down regulating, and then I've just been walking and doing yoga 10-30 mins a day since I started DR on the 28th Oct. I think it's hard trying to find the line between making sure your blood circulates and not overdoing it! This is my first cycle so I have no idea what to expect....but apart from being a bit tired, I've not had any bad side effects from the DR.  I'll just listen to my body I think when I start stimms! And I think that's all you can do - listen to your body!


----------



## emmah1404 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello,

My personal experience; i exercised as usual (running, weights, gym3 times a week) first round of ICSI and got a negative, second round I didn't exercise at all and got pregnant. I have nothing to support either for exercise or against but if/when we do a third round I wouldn't do exercise! I was so exhausted that to be fair i didnt want to do any exercise the second time around. 

x


----------

